# bob sykes



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

lots of black drum and some sheephead being caught today. also lots of morons leaving fish and rays to die on the bridge.


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

glad the fish are biting ..but wth with the morons leaving fish on the bridge


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

fiddlers or shrimpies?


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

I heard that they were biting shrimp better.


----------

